# Sundown season pass roll call



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

Who's hitting up the mighty Sundown this season?! Gnar-easter bumps baby!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2010)

In!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

I should be around.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I should be around.



i'll be making an effort to night ski more this winter.  gotta make up for last season so i'm thinking if i double up on my "shifts" then i can erase the past.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm a definite maybe on a season pass. got some issues to consider but if they go well i'll be a yes.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2010)

Its a maybe for us. If we do end up getting passes we will pretty much ONLY be skiing at SD.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 13, 2010)

In, but only on the days that 2knees is not.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> i'll be making an effort to night ski more this winter.  gotta make up for last season so i'm thinking if i double up on my "shifts" then i can erase the past.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> In, but only on the days that 2knees is not.



I can only go the nights that neither one of you chuckle heads are there...


----------



## mondeo (Sep 13, 2010)

Yet to decide if it'll be a once a week or full. The fact that I'll be doing two full weekend days in either case defeats the purpose of a once a week a bit, just need to decide if 10 extra Sundown nights is worth the extra $180. Probably is if I want a quint twister (or in reality, a switch 3 or 540, or even a switch 180.)


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> In, but only on the days that 2knees is not.



:lol:


come on, i was gonna bring my grill quiver so we could have a tailgateoff.......


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm actually considering Mohawk this year. Not to defect, but seeing as I only got 7 days in last season at Sundown, it was hardly worth the cost of the pass for me.  I can get a midweek pass at Mohawk that gives access Mon-Fri, opening to close, no black outs, no limit on days (so I can go every Mon-Fri for the entire season), for $209.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yet to decide if it'll be a once a week or full. The fact that I'll be doing two full weekend days in either case defeats the purpose of a once a week a bit, just need to decide if 10 extra Sundown nights is worth the extra $180. Probably is if I want a quint twister (or in reality, a switch 3 or 540, or even a switch 180.)



a switch 180 comes around on its own.  you can get that off a roller no problem.  start getting pumped on the switch 3, which is believe it or not, some times easier than a regular 3.  you;re  a solid enough skier to get this.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 14, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> a switch 180 comes around on its own. you can get that off a roller no problem. start getting pumped on the switch 3, which is believe it or not, some times easier than a regular 3. you;re a solid enough skier to get this.


It's more the skiing switch that I'm worried about. I'm ok with it at lower speeds, but taking off and landing on a booter is a bit beyond my switch skills at this point.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 22, 2010)

In !


----------



## powhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

Stopped by the institution on tues and picked  mine up


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Just wanted to get mine on order, deadline is the 31st before they raise the price.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was thinking about the impending deadline the other day.  Need to re-up my pass today!


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2010)

Working for my skiing this year.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2010)

F me!  Couldn't  get any dumber if I tried. Sitting on pc Saturday, went to buy my pass ... Something distracted me and I never finished.  I haven't screwed up like that in a long time.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 2, 2010)

All in......


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> F me!  Couldn't  get any dumber if I tried. Sitting on pc Saturday, went to buy my pass ... Something distracted me and I never finished.  I haven't screwed up like that in a long time.



 That sucks.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> F me!  Couldn't  get any dumber if I tried. Sitting on pc Saturday, went to buy my pass ... Something distracted me and I never finished.  I haven't screwed up like that in a long time.



It was probably that Killington thread. Powdr ruins everything.  :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Words can't express how badly I want to make some turns at the institution.  Might take a ride this weekend to get my pass pic taken.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Words can't express how badly I want to make some turns at the institution.  Might take a ride this weekend to get my pass pic taken.



Ski swap this weekend, you can pick up some more gear while you're there.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> f me!  Couldn't  get any dumber if i tried. Sitting on pc saturday, went to buy my pass ... Something distracted me and i never finished.  I haven't screwed up like that in a long time.



fail!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Ski swap this weekend, you can pick up some more gear while you're there.



Nice.  The little guy has skis and a helmet.  Need to locate some boots.  Thankfully I am fully equipped for the upcoming season.  Bring it!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> fail!



epicly


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2010)

so i'm still moping from my screw up :dunce:... figured i share the misery with you.  here is my current thinking . i expected to get about 15 days @ sundown, accounting for half my skiing this season.   Had i gotten the pass on time i'd have probably broken even....  pass was 479 + tax, now is 589 + tax, no restrictions on use. Plus several beneifts for discounts at other ski places.

if i go with the savings card and  my 2nd option i actually spend less $.  the downside is the 4 vs 8 hour tickets. 4 hours is so short on a good day if it is dumping snow or super sunny + bumpy...  even without the savings card and option 1 i still spend less than buying the pass now. so i'm pretty sure that won't happen.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2010)

and before somebody else points out the obvious - yes,  i know. if i put half asmuch effort into buying the pass as i now have to put in to over analyzing what i'm going to do next  i wouldn't have this problem to begin with.

where's Marty McFly and his DeLorean when i need them?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> and before somebody else points out the obvious - yes, i know. if i put half asmuch effort into buying the pass as i now have to put in to over analyzing what i'm going to do next i wouldn't have this problem to begin with.
> 
> where's Marty McFly and his DeLorean when i need them?


Don't know, but some British guy just stepped out of a blue police box in front of my house...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't see where you figured in the free lift ticket you get with the pass which save you some money when you bring your son/daughter


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2010)

Reminds me of Brian's multiple spreadsheets a couple years ago...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I don't see where you figured in the free lift ticket you get with the pass which save you some money when you bring your son/daughter



Eh... That's just 1 less day jake gets to ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2010)

@ K yesterday i reached into the pocket of my boot bag to grab something and pulled out my Sundown pass from last year


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> @ K yesterday i reached into the pocket of my boot bag to grab something and pulled out my Sundown pass from last year



Was it bought at the pre season rate?:wink:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2010)

Gary, now you can join me in blowing obscene amounts of cash on single tickets!


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> Gary, now you can join me in blowing obscene amounts of cash on single tickets!


You didn't buy a pass this year either? :blink:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2010)

anyone recall when opening day was last season?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> anyone recall when opening day was last season?



Looks like Dec 18th, based on this thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=490570


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like Dec 18th, based on this thread:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=490570



Beat me by seconds.....I forgot it was that late. I'm willing to bet we do better than that this year. Late this week into next looks good for snow making.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2010)

I was surprised it was that late too, then I remembered the rush to get everything ship shape for the holiday week.

I'm hoping for an earlier start this year, I could use the extra income....  Skiing would be nice too... 

They've upped their snowmaking capacity and have Exhibition absolutely loaded up with guns, so they should be able to get things covered even quicker than last year!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2010)

Probably going to head over this morning( I take it they are open today) and pick up my pass that I ordered online before the prices went up. I take it all I need to bring is the confirmation/receipt email.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Probably going to head over this morning( I take it they are open today) and pick up my pass that I ordered online before the prices went up.



that's just mean


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that's just mean



You must dread seeing this thread and the TJ Maxx one when you click "New Posts"


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You must dread seeing this thread and the TJ Maxx one when you click "New Posts"



yes, but this one hurts more. i've almost gotten over the tj maxx "issue" but 〽❄❅'s post got me thinking i have to start looking for Maxx's sister store, Marshalls.... :dunce:


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 27, 2010)

Stop by and say Hi at Simsbury Celebrates tonight on Rt. 10.  
We've got a bunch of Sundown T's and Hats as well as SWAG from Suburban Sports, Sartorius, EMS and Thule.  Looks like it's going to be a great night for the parade and fire works.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 30, 2010)

GOT MINE! and once they are covered in snow only 1.1 miles separate me and them!!!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 30, 2010)

Plan to pick mine up later this week...maybe friday after the guns have started.  I have a pic from the weekend (or maybe wed.) before thanksgiving in 08 that serves as my phone background... every gun at the place on midday in November... twas a site. 

Gotta keep this thread on top for Gary...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

planb420 said:


> GOT MINE! and once they are covered in snow only 1.1 miles separate me and them!!!



Welcome to the forums.  See you on the hill!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Gotta keep this thread on top for Gary...



thanks . . . . NOT 

;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> thanks . . . . NOT
> 
> ;-)



Are you getting a pass or you going to be at the ticket window with 2knees?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Are you getting a pass or you going to be at the ticket window with 2knees?



probably the ticket window with Pat.  the black friday sale i was hoping for didn't happen, i might try to ski the catskills & the berkshires a bit more this season.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> probably the ticket window with Pat.  the black friday sale i was hoping for didn't happen, i might try to ski the catskills & the berkshires a bit more this season.



Midweek 12-pack didn't interest you?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Midweek 12-pack didn't interest you?



nah, mid week was not a good time for me last season, i don't have any reason to think it will be much different this year.

i'll do some nights  and definitely skip work for spring bumps but don't think it would add up to the $$ . especially with the blackout dates between christmas and new years.

according to my spreadsheet the Savings Card still looks good though.. i need them to open so it forces me to make a final decision.....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

i should just man up, pay for my mistake and get a season pass.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i should just man up, pay for my mistake and get a season pass.



Finally, talking some sense.  To atone for your error, you simply have to make sure the pass pays for itself at the higher rate... instant excuse to ski more often in today's economically challenging times... to not ski more would be fiscally irresponsible...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nskip work for spring bumps



Speaking of, I'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved Gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-March.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved Gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-March.



Seeing that lacrosse starts on March 21 I may take part of that week off as well.  Gotta squeeze those days in before the season changes....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 30, 2010)

Since I missed the epic catskills - svt dump last feb/early march due to a crazy work schedule, I was able to take a couple of afternoons off during our week of great weather last spring-- leads me to believe I may try and take at least a couple of full days this year-- but will be weather dependent-- life is too short not to ski on those types of days...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved Gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-March.



i'll be working from the lodge several days this coming spring.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums.  See you on the hill!



THANKS, I am glad I found this forum...hopefully I can meet others now that frequent  Sundown as most of my other riding buds got the usual pass to Butternut, but since I moved so close to Sundown this year I would have been a fool to not get a pass there since its basically in my backyard!!! I will be going primarly on Wed and Thurs as these are my days off and I will also be making AM turns on the other days before work. 
Are there any big snowboarding crews that frequent here and would not mind taking on another crew member? :beer:

THINK COLD!!!!!!!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved Gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-March.



Was thinking of doing the same thing....Ive got a shitload of projects to do around the house..So work around the house.. then ski from 12-4...Really looking forward to SD  opening those K day trips 3-4-3 special really kicks your ass

steveo


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

greg said:


> speaking of, i'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-march.



$1000 !!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I'm seriously thinking about taking the week before the comp off and just skiing the beloved Gunbarrel every day for a week. It seems like we always get a week of bluebird and 50 mid-March.



I don't know about a whole week, but I could definitely be down for a day or two.

I'm trying not to think about epic gunny spring bumps just yet though...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm trying not to think about epic gunny spring bumps just yet though...




let me help you with that . . .


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> let me help you with that . . .



:smash:

Damn you!


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> $1000 !!!!!!



Ha. Certainly no delusions that I'll be any more competitive this year regardless of how much I ski leading up to it. The Gunny season is just so short that I want to take advantage of it more this spring.


----------



## thorski (Dec 1, 2010)

Will Ski Sundown have
A. A tree run with snowmaking on it?
B. A small to medium sized halfpipe this year, or at least the hybrid they had last year?
C. A better sticker for my truck since the Euro sticker is kinda lame.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

thorski said:


> Will Ski Sundown have
> A. A tree run with snowmaking on it?
> B. A small to medium sized halfpipe this year, or at least the hybrid they had last year?
> C. A better sticker for my truck since the Euro sticker is kinda lame.



A. I highly doubt it
B. No halfpipe, but I wouldn't be surprised by the hybrid thing
C. Probably, with all the new marketing they've been doing I'm sure there's some new stickers available.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 1, 2010)

thorski said:


> Will Ski Sundown have
> A. A tree run with snowmaking on it?
> B. A small to medium sized halfpipe this year, or at least the hybrid they had last year?
> C. A better sticker for my truck since the Euro sticker is kinda lame.


D. An interconnect? Er, expansion?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2010)

what kind of terrain park features are slated for Tom's Treat?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> D. An interconnect? Er, expansion?



I was wondering about that the other day.  I haven't heard anything, so I assume there's been no major developments recently.  Without D I don't expect either A or B to be a possibility.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what kind of terrain park features are slated for Tom's Treat?



From what I understand it will be the same sort of stuff that was over on Sensation in the Sunnyside learning area the last few years.  They're leaving that free of features this year to make better use of the terrain to teach new skiers.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> From what I understand it will be the same sort of stuff that was over on Sensation in the Sunnyside learning area the last few years.  They're leaving that free of features this year to make better use of the terrain to teach new skiers.



I didn't think about this until now, but it'll be nice to have some smaller tables for those of us that want to get more comfortable in the air, and not have to go to Sunnyside. Maybe a small more mogul course type kicker here and there?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was wondering about that the other day.  I haven't heard anything, so I assume there's been no major developments recently.  Without D I don't expect either A or B to be a possibility.



Chris told me everything was on hold due to the lawsuit...Now that it is resolved hopefully they can move forward

pow


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> I didn't think about this until now, but it'll be nice to have some smaller tables for those of us that want to get more comfortable in the air, and not have to go to Sunnyside. Maybe a small more mogul course type kicker here and there?



I was thinking the same thing.  I actually went over to Sunnyside once or twice last year just for that reason.  It'll be easier to just divert off to Tom's for a run or two this year.  

I'm way too much of a poser to be hitting the big kid park on Stinger. :lol:


----------



## thorski (Dec 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> A. I highly doubt it
> B. No halfpipe, but I wouldn't be surprised by the hybrid thing
> C. Probably, with all the new marketing they've been doing I'm sure there's some new stickers available.



That's to bad about the tree run.
The Hybrid thing is just fine by me, although the nephew still wants a halfpipe.
I get mad props for my Ski Sundown shirt up north, but the sticker=not so much.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I actually went over to Sunnyside once or twice last year just for that reason.  It'll be easier to just divert off to Tom's for a run or two this year.



with top to bottom bumps on Nor Easter I think they should be able to stick a kicker in there somewhere.

:smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i should just man up, pay for my mistake and get a season pass.



<------------ season pass holder.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> <------------ season pass holder.



Nice!


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> <------------ season pass holder.



Yay!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> <------------ season pass holder.



How did I miss this post yesterday?:-D Look forward to skiing with you


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> <------------ season pass holder.



Awesome!


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I actually went over to Sunnyside once or twice last year just for that reason.  It'll be easier to just divert off to Tom's for a run or two this year.
> 
> I'm way too much of a poser to be hitting the big kid park on Stinger. :lol:



let me teach you how to ski park.  if you've got the basic skiing foundation for it, anyone can do it.  Hell, you don't even really have to know how to ski.  You take some of the Sundown rats up to Tucks or even Jay and it's a good ole time :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> Hell, you don't even really have to know how to ski.



That's pretty apparent from the amount of slide slipping down Stinger that I see from the lift. ;-)

Thanks for the offer though. I don't really have too much interest in doing full on park stuff, I mostly just need to get more comfortable in hitting kickers...


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty apparent from the amount of slide slipping down Stinger that I see from the lift. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the offer though. I don't really have too much interest in doing full on park stuff, I mostly just need to get more comfortable in hitting kickers...




yeah it makes that trail so icy.  what can you do right now off kickers?  can you spin at all?  I guess that's pretty easy to learn, and would look cool coming down a bump run 360ing and then continuing.  That's what I did during S7 last year and my binding broke and I slammed face first into a mogul :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> yeah it makes that trail so icy.  what can you do right now off kickers?  can you spin at all?  I guess that's pretty easy to learn, and would look cool coming down a bump run 360ing and then continuing.  That's what I did during S7 last year and my binding broke and I slammed face first into a mogul :angry:



I'm lucky to convince myself to even hit a kicker, and if I do there might be a half-assed spread.  Throwing a heli is way beyond my comfort level right now. :lol:


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm lucky to convince myself to even hit a kicker, and if I do there might be a half-assed spread.  Throwing a heli is way beyond my comfort level right now. :lol:



okay well we can work out some kind of deal.  You give me the bottom of either lift 2 or 1 everytime I'm working and you're working, and I teach you how to get spins down EASILY.  Trust me, they're easier than you think.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> okay well we can work out some kind of deal. You give me the bottom of either lift 2 or 1 everytime I'm working and you're working, and I teach you how to get spins down EASILY. Trust me, they're easier than you think.


Mission 1: get these guys comfortable in the air. I'd go with the old school stuff to get confidence up, then we can work on a trick where they lose vision.

Spins are easy, but the level of commital needed is much higher than any straight air. I spend probably 10x the amount of time in the park as any of the other Sundown guys on here, and I'm still very selective with when and where I try to spin. Need jumps with kick and soft landings. Preferably step ups (Jarrod - pretty please, a step up this year?)


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

Any air I do this year is going to be confined to non-spreading maneuvers. Last thing I want is a tear. May try to dial in the 2 o'clock - 10 o'clock twister combo... :lol:


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Mission 1: get these guys comfortable in the air. I'd go with the old school stuff to get confidence up, then we can work on a trick where they lose vision.
> 
> Spins are easy, but the level of commital needed is much higher than any straight air. I spend probably 10x the amount of time in the park as any of the other Sundown guys on here, and I'm still very selective with when and where I try to spin. Need jumps with kick and soft landings. Preferably step ups (Jarrod - pretty please, a step up this year?)



I spend all my time in the park when I ride sundown, unless we get a freak snow and then it's all into the secret woods :beer:


I can spin up to a 900 on a decent day, cork 720...etc.  and it was all learned from just repetition and falling.  I'm also younger than a lot of these guys, so falls don't put me out as long


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> okay well we can work out some kind of deal.  You give me the bottom of either lift 2 or 1 everytime I'm working and you're working, and I teach you how to get spins down EASILY.  Trust me, they're easier than you think.



Don't hurt him, please! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Don't hurt him, please! :lol:



I think he could pull off the cork 720


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> okay well we can work out some kind of deal.  You give me the bottom of either lift 2 or 1 everytime I'm working and you're working, and I teach you how to get spins down EASILY.  Trust me, they're easier than you think.



Do a search here for "dumper air" and you'll get all the evidence of my prowess in the air that you need. :lol:

Sounds like a deal, except you're not on any of my shifts this year...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty apparent from the amount of slide slipping down Stinger that I see from the lift. ;-)


In all fairness, you ever try skiing at Sundown with skis that regularly see rails?


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> In all fairness, you ever try skiing at Sundown with skis that regularly see rails?



His skis have never been tuned and this is, I believe, their 3rd season. Similar?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2010)

severine said:


> His skis have never been tuned and this is, I believe, their 3rd season. Similar?


Not even close. Dull edges doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> In all fairness, you ever try skiing at Sundown with skis that regularly see rails?



True, but I can't imagine that my skis that have never been tuned and have seen their fair share of rocks are much better.

Besides I was joking, hence the   I know there are plenty of park rats who are great skiers in other disciplines.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do a search here for "dumper air" and you'll get all the evidence of my prowess in the air that you need. :lol:



a dumper 720 would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> a dumper 720 would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Besides I was joking, hence the  I know there are plenty of park rats who are great skiers in other disciplines.


I know in this case you were joking, but it's a common complaint that the park kids can only skid. I've been on my park skis at K most of the time this year, and when it gets icy it's just plain scary, much more so than my Twisters ever were at the end of their life. And this is with a ski that's good on hardpack/ice with good edges.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I know there are plenty of park rats who are great skiers in other disciplines.



Speaking of, I saw a lot of park rat kids absolutely ripping the bumps last weekend. They all have the same unique style, but many of them can definitely get it done.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I saw a lot of park rat kids absolutely ripping the bumps last weekend.



yup, i followed  Jarrod and a couple of his buddies down Nor Easter Saturday one run.   the boys ripped it up .


----------



## Madroch (Dec 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> a dumper 720 would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Get it on vid!!!!:-o


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I saw a lot of park rat kids absolutely ripping the bumps last weekend. They all have the same unique style, but many of them can definitely get it done.



Yup, I seem to remember a fair number of them on Gunny last year too.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> it's all into the secret woods :beer:




Where might these be?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2010)

planb420 said:


> Where might these be?



Now you are forced to introduce yourself to the Sundown Bump Crew so you can get the tour.  Its a short tour, really short.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Now you are forced to introduce yourself to the Sundown Bump Crew so you can get the tour.  Its a short tour, really short.



I would not put it that way, it will be a pleasure to get to know other frequent Sundown riders...I will be there this Fri and I stick out pretty well in my gear LOL so hopefully I can get to know some of you and find some sick "secret spots" here!  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

planb420 said:


> so hopefully I can get to know some of you and find some sick "secret spots" here!  :lol:



Need snow....from the sky kind...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Need snow....from the sky kind...



i saw a couple of kids in the woods Saturday. couldn't have been good in there, assuming they were skiing.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Snow dancing like crazy on my end!!!!


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 14, 2010)

severine said:


> His skis have never been tuned and this is, I believe, their 3rd season. Similar?



completely different.  rails just RUIN skis in general.  the edges, everything.  the liveliness of the ski.  but they're fun =]


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Speaking of, I saw a lot of park rat kids absolutely ripping the bumps last weekend. They all have the same unique style, but many of them can definitely get it done.



hopefully one of them was me


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2010)

How difficult would it be to rip the bumps on a snowboard, I have a 155 and a 152 and would assume 152 would be best since its a bit shorter for throwing quick turns. The only reason I ask is because there was a few times the 2 days they were open that I considered bombing that run but dont want to do it if a snowboard footprint would wreck em, (I'm all about respect and could see that may anger some skiers?) so I figured I'd feel it out here first before becoming that idoet trying to bomb bumps on a board (It just seems like it may be fun?)


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

Boarders are in the bumps at Sundown all the time, and while some disagree, I think the typical boarder at Sundown does wreck the lines, and cause wall bumps. Think: chop turn to a stop, sit down. Get up, and repeat. That's what I see most.

Now, with that said there are times when sliding traffic of all types is good...usually right after they are seeded when the chunks need to be smoothed out and the troughs (actually early on just flat spots between the crests of the bumps) need traffic. So, I wouldn't hesitate jumping in there early on provided you can fire off turns quick enough. Again, when we're trying to get the bumps skied in, you're actually helping.

Finally, you're right...turn quick and carry your speed and you'll do little harm to the lines once they set up. If/when you need to stop, don't do it in an established good line if possible, and be gentle if you can, i.e. no harsh plowing type stops..


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Boarders are in the bumps at Sundown all the time, and while some disagree, I think the typical boarder at Sundown does wreck the lines, and cause wall bumps. Think: chop turn to a stop, sit down. Get up, and repeat. That's what I see most.
> 
> Now, with that said there are times when sliding traffic of all types is good...usually right after they are seeded when the chunks need to be smoothed out and the troughs (actually early on just flat spots between the crests of the bumps) need traffic. So, I wouldn't hesitate jumping in there early on provided you can fire off turns quick enough. Again, when we're trying to get the bumps skied in, you're actually helping.
> 
> Finally, you're right...turn quick and carry your speed and you'll do little harm to the lines once they set up. If/when you need to stop, don't do it in an established line if possible, and be gentle if you can, i.e. no harsh plowing type stops..


Bad skiers do as much to the bumps as boarders do, I think the learning curve is just easier on skis. But I do know a few boarders that are pretty competent in the bumps, one that rips 'em as well as anyone on this board (the kid is a seriously sick boarder.) Yeah, it's a bone of contention for some skiers, but I say the hell with 'em. Do what you want to do.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Bad skiers do as much to the bumps as boarders do,


This is an age-old argument, but one I don't buy at all. I think of a snow board as more of a plow, pushing the snow up into a wall like pile. Some will argue that skiers have two edges doing damage, but it seems like the snow will flow up and over the skis instead of building up. Finally, skiers that are really feeble will usually have a ski release. That doesn't happen on a board.

Not saying bad skiers don't also wreck lines, but I don't buy the argument that they are equally as damaging. And mondy I know how you love to debate, and no I haven't done any scientific experiments, this is rather just all opinion from observation. :razz: 



mondeo said:


> I think the learning curve is just easier on skis.



Agreed, but I've never snow boarded so I really don't know for sure.



mondeo said:


> But I do know a few boarders that are pretty competent in the bumps, one that rips 'em as well as anyone on this board (the kid is a seriously sick boarder.) Yeah, it's a bone of contention for some skiers, but I say the hell with 'em. Do what you want to do.



The only way to learn is by doing so I agree, and don't worry too much. Like I said, there are going to be hackers of all types in there screwing things up anyway....it's just part of the game. Sundown is a learning hill after all.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nuff said, the tips are appreciated and will be used upon my first run through the bumps, not sure they are for me but I will give it a shot and if it becomes a plowing extravaganza that will be the end of that....;-) Who knows maybe you will see me in there floundering and lend a hand...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

has anyone used the "free" ski tune up @ the sundown shop that comes with the pass? if so, how was it?

i used one of the coupons last year at a different shop and was not too happy with the way my skis came out.


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2010)

Just an FYI - the shop right at Sundown (rental center) does a good job tuning. I was happy with it. They only edge tune up to the end of the contact patch so I didn't need to detune the tips/tails.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 22, 2010)

I let them tune my Burton X8 and they did a great job!!!!!  THANKS SUNDOWN!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> Jthe shop right at Sundown (rental center) does a good job tuning. I was happy with it.





planb420 said:


> I let them tune my Burton X8 and they did a great job!!!!!  THANKS SUNDOWN!!!!



popped in the repair shop Monday afternoon to inquire about getting my "free" tune up.    I asked about my chances of dropping off @ 2:00 Monday and picking up Tuesday.  I got the response i expected - "we really ask for 48-72 hours".  That was cool, i realize things take time. One of the techs mentioned being very busy with the holiday crowds but at the same time doing what they could because they knew pass holders wanted to ski that week.. The other tech suggested leaving the skis and they'd do what they could.  Worst case they didn't get to them and i'd just pick them up anyway (as i am heading up North today).

Sounded like a great idea. I told them i'd be doing demos on Tuesday and wouldn't need the skis until late in the day before i left.  

So Tueday i packed my backup skis in case the demo didn't pan out and headed up with Jake for the day. Checked in the shop upon arrival to find my skis all set and ready to go! 

Tech even gave me my choice of bevel when i dropped them off. i asked what they normally did but he told me he'd be happy to do whatever i wanted. I've been searching for the original manufacture settings and think i found them so he said sure, he did .5 bottom, 1.5 side for me. (his "normal east coast" bevel was 1.5 / 2.5 (i think))

demos took most of the day but i snuck in 1 run to test out my skis. great tune, very happy!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> popped in the repair shop Monday afternoon to inquire about getting my "free" tune up.    I asked about my chances of dropping off @ 2:00 Monday and picking up Tuesday.  I got the response i expected - "we really ask for 48-72 hours".  That was cool, i realize things take time. One of the techs mentioned being very busy with the holiday crowds but at the same time doing what they could because they knew pass holders wanted to ski that week.. The other tech suggested leaving the skis and they'd do what they could.  Worst case they didn't get to them and i'd just pick them up anyway (as i am heading up North today).
> 
> Sounded like a great idea. I told them i'd be doing demos on Tuesday and wouldn't need the skis until late in the day before i left.
> 
> ...



that is good to hear.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> that is good to hear.


Very good to hear! I'll be dropping mine off soon...


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## powhunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Patched all my core shots pretty darn good!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2011)

realized this weekend what is missing from Sundown... we need a bra tree!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> realized this weekend what is missing from Sundown... we need a bra tree!



You'll have to start one!


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> realized this weekend what is missing from Sundown... we need a bra tree!



I think that was attempted before and promptly removed. Remember, they're trying to maintain an image as a family destination.


----------



## wasupersoaker (Jan 2, 2011)

planb420 said:


> How difficult would it be to rip the bumps on a snowboard, I have a 155 and a 152 and would assume 152 would be best since its a bit shorter for throwing quick turns. The only reason I ask is because there was a few times the 2 days they were open that I considered bombing that run but dont want to do it if a snowboard footprint would wreck em, (I'm all about respect and could see that may anger some skiers?) so I figured I'd feel it out here first before becoming that idoet trying to bomb bumps on a board (It just seems like it may be fun?)



Ridding bumps is one of my favorite things to do and i havent ridden a board smaller than 160 in about 15 years.  One tip I can give you is keep your knees together.  It makes it easier to turn your board quickly.  Keeping your knees together is a real good trick for carving too. Actually bringing your back knee into your front knee is really the way to do it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

severine said:


> I think that was attempted before and promptly removed. Remember, they're trying to maintain an image as a family destination.



maybe we could have lift 2 rated PG-13 and setup  a Bra Tree in the woods there?  and speaking of woods.... we also need glades with snowmaking.


but on a semi-serious note - i don't find bra trees offensive, even when riding the lift with my daughter she gets a laugh from them.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe we could have lift 2 rated PG-13 and setup  a Bra Tree in the woods there?  and speaking of woods.... we also need glades with snowmaking.
> 
> 
> but on a semi-serious note - i don't find bra trees offensive, even when riding the lift with my daughter she gets a laugh from them.



Please don't throw bras in the trees. They make my husband remove 'em.  

I'm not offended personally (by the trees... don't really want B touching some skanky ho's or 12-year-old's underthings though) but I can see why the mountain wouldn't want them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> maybe we could have lift 2 rated PG-13 and setup  a Bra Tree in the woods there?  and speaking of woods.... we also need glades with snowmaking.
> 
> 
> but on a semi-serious note - i don't find bra trees offensive, even when riding the lift with my daughter she gets a laugh from them.



Forget a bra tree we need one of these guys...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2011)

When I was on lift 2 this morning I noticed someone drew a big penis in the snow below, was going to take a picture but didn't want the stranger on the lift with me to think I was weird.


----------



## CMcKenna (Jan 13, 2011)

what the heck is "the" Sundown thread now?  Also, how do I embed a video?


----------

